# Metalocalypse Appreciation Thread



## Se7enMeister (May 31, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## wes225 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Regor (May 31, 2008)

Fuck, that reminds me... I gotta go watch the newest episode!!


----------



## sakeido (May 31, 2008)

I'm trying to watch it right now but Adult Swim's website is broken. FUUUUCK


----------



## Bound (May 31, 2008)

Cannot stop watching season one on DVD.


----------



## technomancer (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Se7enMeister (May 31, 2008)

[adult swim] | America Loves Lists - 10 Brutalest Metalocalypse Moments


----------



## Mr. S (May 31, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I'm trying to watch it right now but Adult Swim's website is broken. FUUUUCK



i thought this was just my computer being shit, its been like that since last week for me


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 31, 2008)




----------



## tehk (May 31, 2008)

GRANDPA'S GUITARS!


----------



## Bound (May 31, 2008)

tehk said:


> GRANDPA'S GUITARS!



Dey ares for pussies and grandpa's. I think you knows its.

I think that's my favorite episode.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 1, 2008)

Bound said:


> Cannot stop watching season one on DVD.




I just finished watching that, absolutely hilarous. Totally take metal to a fun and comedic place without insulting the genre. I can't wait for Season 2 to come out on DVD.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been a fan for a while.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 6, 2008)

My second favourite show on the planet, just after Family Guy. The only one that comes close to it for second is Futurama, but it just aint as BR00TULZ


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 6, 2008)

Its brutal one of my favorite shows


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh god, I need to catch up on this show!


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 6, 2008)

Best fkin thing to have ever hit my screens. I want that show to never stop. I'd also like it to be longer ... :O ..... or even a feature film    Cartoon answer to "This Is Spinal Tap" LOL!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 6, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> My second favourite show on the planet, just after Family Guy. The only one that comes close to it for second is Futurama, but it just aint as BR00TULZ



I'd have to go with The Venture Brothers as the best show on [adult swim], but I love Metalocalypse too.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 6, 2008)

:epic:


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 7, 2008)

SplinteredSoul said:


> Cartoon answer to "This Is Spinal Tap" LOL!



"This Is Dethklok"


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 30, 2012)

Un-natural necro skills bump!

Season 4 premiered yesterday, I have yet to watch it (will probably do during my lunchtime)

Anyone loving that show? I watched the 3 first seaons so many time, I know pretty much every quote by heart


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 30, 2012)

"Fanklok" was pretty good, I would've liked them to stick with the 30 minuet run time, but its still a great show.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 30, 2012)

There's an article where Brendon explains why he went back to it, can't remember why, though.

FanKlok was good.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 30, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> "Fanklok" was pretty good, I would've liked them to stick with the 30 minuet run time, but its still a great show.



i find they shine better with less time to the show, the original 11 minute shows were my favs, the 30 minute ones they looked like they were looking for things to do.

i'm just sad it's only 10 episodes this season at 11 minutes, bring back the 20 episodes


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 30, 2012)

I think it was something along the lines of him realizing that he doesn't know what to do with 30 min. so there was a lot of filler. The same thing happened with Home Movies, which, though great, had a lot of unnecessary content.

I say the new episode was great, a return to the original format and kind of a return to the stupidity of the first seasons.


----------



## MFB (Apr 30, 2012)

The 11 minute episodes were their peak, and 30's just got rather silly and un-necessary with the direction. It wasn't broke so I don't know why they tried to fix it, but I'm glad they went back.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 30, 2012)

Because I ams, hows do you says, way more gooders than you.


----------



## Baelzebeard (May 1, 2012)

I didn't get turned on to Metalocalypse until last year by my buddy at work. Now we talk like Toki and Skwisgar all day at work, and occasionally do a stirring rendition of Sewn Back Together Wrong


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 1, 2012)

Baelzebeard said:


> I didn't get turned on to Metalocalypse until last year by my buddy at work. Now we talk like Toki and Skwisgar all day at work, and occasionally do a stirring rendition of Sewn Back Together Wrong


 
A little stupid video me and my fellow guitarist has made, after watching the episode where they go in the Amazonian forest.



Stop copies me!


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (May 1, 2012)

Great idea for a thread.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (May 1, 2012)

FanKlok was great, but it definitely felt short for me. I loved the longer episodes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2012)

The simplicity of this thread (along with the topic of course) pleases me...


----------



## Don Vito (May 1, 2012)

I think they should save a 30 minute episode for the last episode.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 1, 2012)

Holy shit. I've missed season 3?!?!


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2012)

Skwisgaar is my hero.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 1, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Skwisgaar is my hero.


----------



## Mexi (May 3, 2012)

hate to be "that guy", but this is a show that I've tried to get into but just can't seem to. I love metal, I love comedy, so it should work for me, but I never find myself enjoying it as much as my friends do. I guess I find the situations themselves funnier than the dialogue (like skwisgaar solos) not to say it isn't funny, but I enjoy it more for the epic solos and crazy animation than the humour. to each his own I suppose
either way, I love the tunes themselves and I learned a number of tracks back when I played in standard C


----------



## Sepultorture (May 4, 2012)

Mexi said:


> hate to be "that guy", but this is a show that I've tried to get into but just can't seem to. I love metal, I love comedy, so it should work for me, but I never find myself enjoying it as much as my friends do. I guess I find the situations themselves funnier than the dialogue (like skwisgaar solos) not to say it isn't funny, but I enjoy it more for the epic solos and crazy animation than the humour. to each his own I suppose
> either way, I love the tunes themselves and I learned a number of tracks back when I played in standard C



to each their own mate, i love it for everything it has to offer, music, metal, humour, gore. it still makes me alugh. i also found myself laughing more with the back to 11 minute time fram per episode, they cram all the funny into one spot, no long drawn out shit this time.

looking forward to this sunday, more GoT and more Metalocalypse = WIN


----------



## asphyx123 (May 6, 2012)

Wish it was easier to actually watch this show over here in germany. Was only able to watch season 1 so far. I really like the mix of senseless humor and metal. Put together this little tribute video this morning after having some fun with this backingtrack.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 7, 2012)

This newest one had me laughing my ass off at the end. So ridiculous.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 8, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Skwisgaar *ams* my hero.



Fixed


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 28, 2012)

Just finished watching the last one

i feel bad for toki
he was doing a pretty good Steve Vai


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 28, 2012)

I _knew _he was supposed to be Steve Vai! But yeah, that defirbrilater scene was drawn out for far too long.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 29, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I _knew _he was supposed to be Steve Vai! But yeah, that defirbrilater scene was drawn out for far too long.



Yeah...

I want his strap. Highly detailed roses are definitely metal.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 30, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I want his strap. Highly detailed roses are definitely metal.



the audience ams a fickle mistress,

the audience ams a FICKLE. MISTRESS.


----------



## Nonservium (May 30, 2012)

I thinks they are calling this food libraries.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 3, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> I thinks they are calling this food libraries.



its a grocery store you douchebags!



i love this show. my favorite part out of any of them is the dethklok home for wayward kitties. omg that puts me into fits of laughter every time


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 10, 2012)

i saw pranklok again last night

and i noticed that when Toki and Skisgaar go to the bar because of Murderface's prank

one of the guys in the bar is wearing Ash Ketchum's original hat


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow best Metalocalypse this season


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Best show.


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing em with LOG in the fall.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 24, 2012)

I could not get enough of this show! So funny, and not a single character I dislike! \m/


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 26, 2012)

beneharris said:


> its a grocery store you douchebags!
> 
> 
> 
> i love this show. my favorite part out of any of them is the dethklok home for wayward kitties. omg that puts me into fits of laughter every time



RELEASE. TEH KITTEHS..... 

"Here's your bucket of hamboigers and big gulps you fat tub of lard!!! We LUVS you...."


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 14, 2012)

Bumping this thread with an awesome Dr. Rockso soundboard:
Doctor Rockso Soundboard


Go forth and annoy the shit out of your friends.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy fuck. That episode that just went off was nuts. 



Spoiler



Toki is dead and missing? What. The. Fuck?



My mind is blown.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 16, 2012)

Man I wish spoiler tags worked in forumspy. I just read all of that. Gat damn it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 16, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Man I wish spoiler tags worked in forumspy. I just read all of that. Gat damn it.



Now I feel bad. Sorry man. Anyway, it was crazy, and you need to see it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 16, 2012)

He Moffated it. Brendon Small made a fucking Moffat ending to the season.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 16, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Holy fuck. That episode that just went off was nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Just missing. They had the (paraphrasing) "We believe he's not dead," line in there.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 18, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just missing. They had the (paraphrasing) "We believe he's not dead," line in there.



I know. It just has more impact if I put the first part.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm more anxious than ever for the next season!
and the Dethalbum III

Poor Toki </3
Speaking of whom, has anyone else seen his Gibson Snowfalcon that's to be coming out? It looks nice and all, but you'd NEVER find me on stage with it


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 21, 2012)

Haven't heard about the Snowfalcon.

Google search shows it being a white flying V? Is that correct?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 21, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Haven't heard about the Snowfalcon.
> 
> Google search shows it being a white flying V? Is that correct?



Yep. I posted about it and a seven string silverburst explorer a week ago.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 22, 2012)

Has anyone checked out Brendon Small's Galaktikon? Kind of off topic but Brendon Small related. Kind of cool to hear some of his stuff that is not Dethklok.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually the Snowfalcon is silver to white burst, so it's subtle but I imagine it will be gorgeous. 




MrPepperoniNipples said:


> It looks nice and all, but you'd NEVER find me on stage with it



Really? It seems like a fantastic stage guitar.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 23, 2012)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Has anyone checked out Brendon Small's Galaktikon? Kind of off topic but Brendon Small related. Kind of cool to hear some of his stuff that is not Dethklok.



It's an awesome album.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 25, 2012)

I couldn't get into the show for the first season, and it fell off my radar until this past month when I needed something to watch during my morning workouts. Definitely digging the show now (season 5).


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 25, 2012)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Has anyone checked out Brendon Small's Galaktikon? Kind of off topic but Brendon Small related. Kind of cool to hear some of his stuff that is not Dethklok.



I'm not a fan of the vocals,
or vocals at all for that matter, when I first heard about it I was really hoping it would be instrumental

But I do like Deathwaltz and especially Dangertits, of course


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 12, 2021)

So, I'm casually necro-bumping this thread as AdultSwim just announced that there's a Metalocalypse movie on the way, hopefully to finish the damn story.

https://metalinjection.net/news/yes/confirmed-dethklok-metalocalypse-movie-is-coming-adult-swim


----------



## noise in my mind (May 13, 2021)

FINALLY! I still feel like these movies will be delayed and come out in another 10 years lol.


----------

